# New Battery Operated Digital Thermostat



## BigPopa

This evening I installed a new Hunter digital thermostat (model #42999) in the OB. I followed these instructions in completing the mod. The nice part about it is that the thermostat is also completely battery operated. That's right...BATTERY operated. No trickle draw on your batteries. I'm very happy with this as it just seems like I'm at grandma's house every time we used the little slide thermostat from 1952. What...does every RV maker have a 40 year back stock of the old analog controls or what?!? Anyway, cost just under $20 at Walmart and took 7 minutes to install.
Cheers!


----------



## sdizzyday

I did the same thing this spring, although it was a Honeywell. It has the "auto temp" setting so it will call for heat or A/C to reach the temp setting. It is so nice to have the temperature stay within 0.5 deg. of your set point.
It is a great mod.


----------



## KTMRacer

Installed a hunter as well. Went with a programmable unit with smarts, so I can set it for 50F at night and then 68 when we get up at 7:30. the smart ones look at inside temp and decides when to turn on the furnace so the temp will be 68 at 7:30 am. Huge improvement of the cheap factory thermostat that let's temp vary several degrees and isn't programmable.


----------



## BigPopa

Anything is an improvement. Thanks for sharing. What was the model you installed?


----------



## KTMRacer

BigPopa said:


> Anything is an improvement. Thanks for sharing. What was the model you installed?


Hunter model 44260. I also put a small slide switch on the thermostat side opening near the fan switch so I could select between high and low fan speed on the coleman A/C unit. Haven't found a thermostat yet that has any provisions for multiple fan speeds.


----------



## BigPopa

KTMRacer said:


> Anything is an improvement. Thanks for sharing. What was the model you installed?


Hunter model 44260. I also put a small slide switch on the thermostat side opening near the fan switch so I could select between high and low fan speed on the coleman A/C unit. Haven't found a thermostat yet that has any provisions for multiple fan speeds.
[/quote]

I was talking to friend of mine about the high and low fan speed thing this morning after describing the mod. Is there a reason you would want high and low? If so, why?
-SS


----------



## KTMRacer

BigPopa said:


> Anything is an improvement. Thanks for sharing. What was the model you installed?


Hunter model 44260. I also put a small slide switch on the thermostat side opening near the fan switch so I could select between high and low fan speed on the coleman A/C unit. Haven't found a thermostat yet that has any provisions for multiple fan speeds.
[/quote]

I was talking to friend of mine about the high and low fan speed thing this morning after describing the mod. Is there a reason you would want high and low? If so, why?
-SS
[/quote]

couple of reasons
1) if you don't need A/C or heat but want some air movement I set the thermostat fan to "on" and low fan speed, cool/heat to off and get a nice airflow through the ducted vents that is quite and not real fast. 
2) If I want fast cooldown, I turn the fan to high
3) Once the A/C has cooled my unit down, or only needs to come down a few degreees, I turn the fan to low for more comfort.
BTW, the cheap thermostat that came with my coleman ducted A/C has a high/low fan speed choice.

My home heating/cooling system has a variable speed fan. Fan speed is automatically adjusted to maintain a set temp in the ducting. As heat or A/C comes on, the fan speed slowly increases with a constant vent temp, then holds, then slowly decreases as the heat or A/C goes off and keeps flowing until residual heat/cooling drops low enough to turn off the fan. VERY comfortable and quite system.


----------



## raynardo

I have a remote-control battery operated thermostat control in my OB, which I love, and nothing on the wall. Did the newer OB's discontinue this great feature?


----------



## BigPopa

KTMRacer said:


> Anything is an improvement. Thanks for sharing. What was the model you installed?


Hunter model 44260. I also put a small slide switch on the thermostat side opening near the fan switch so I could select between high and low fan speed on the coleman A/C unit. Haven't found a thermostat yet that has any provisions for multiple fan speeds.
[/quote]

I was talking to friend of mine about the high and low fan speed thing this morning after describing the mod. Is there a reason you would want high and low? If so, why?
-SS
[/quote]

couple of reasons
1) if you don't need A/C or heat but want some air movement I set the thermostat fan to "on" and low fan speed, cool/heat to off and get a nice airflow through the ducted vents that is quite and not real fast. 
2) If I want fast cooldown, I turn the fan to high
3) Once the A/C has cooled my unit down, or only needs to come down a few degreees, I turn the fan to low for more comfort.
BTW, the cheap thermostat that came with my coleman ducted A/C has a high/low fan speed choice.

My home heating/cooling system has a variable speed fan. Fan speed is automatically adjusted to maintain a set temp in the ducting. As heat or A/C comes on, the fan speed slowly increases with a constant vent temp, then holds, then slowly decreases as the heat or A/C goes off and keeps flowing until residual heat/cooling drops low enough to turn off the fan. VERY comfortable and quite system.
[/quote]

Do you have a picture of the wiring for the external fan speed switch? If not, can you describe it? Sounds like something we might want to consider.
Thanks!


----------



## BigPopa

raynardo said:


> I have a remote-control battery operated thermostat control in my OB, which I love, and nothing on the wall. Did the newer OB's discontinue this great feature?


From what I understand they only had the remote operated unit for a few years. It is theorized that it was to save on wiring costs...who knows. Consider yourself lucky!


----------



## Chuggs

BigPopa said:


> Do you have a picture of the wiring for the external fan speed switch? If not, can you describe it? Sounds like something we might want to consider.Thanks!


Refer to the wiring schematic for OPTION 2, on page two of the Instructions

I bought the micromini SPDT switch from Radio Shack...









You start by getting three strands of thermostat wire or other 24-28 awg wire...

I taped the switch to my counter with scotch tape to hold it steady. 
Then with a soldering iron and fine electronics solder..tin the contacts.

I stripped a little end off of each of the wires and taped them to the counter to hold them steady...and tinned the stripped ends with solder.

Next remove one of the wires...and hold it against the terminal on the switch...heat it up until the solder flows...remove the iron and hold the wire steadily against the terminal until the solder freezes. Repeat for the remaing two wires.

The switch can be added to the thermostat housing wherever there's room for it.

The center terminal on the switch goes to the FAN relay output from the digital thermostat. Usually the G contact.

The other two leads go the the HI and LO relays in your Mach A/C unit...one is Green and the other is Grey. This way you can select the speed the fan is running when the thermostat calls for the fan either in the AUTO or ON position.

The wires that go directly to the thermostat just hook up to little terminals that have little screw clamps to hold the wire.

White - Furnace
Yellow - Compressor
RED - 12vdc+
Green - ( center wire on spdt switch) Fan

The other two wires on the spdt switch are connected to the green and grey wires...and I just used a couple of those crimp-on self stripping telephone wire connectors...










I went with the Honeywell RTH221B from Home Depot.










I've got to admit...with the standard thermostat the temperature would go from uncomfortably warm to fighting over the throw blankets and wearing sweatpants to try to stay warm. The temperature range was wide and uncomfortable. Now it's totally predictable.

I've only used it for a/c so far...looking forward to seeing how it does on the furnace control.

The Honeywell model that I used doesn't automatically switch from heating to cooling...You have a switch labeled Cool-Off-Heat. The other switch on it is ON-AUTO for the fan. The toggle switch I added just selects lo or hi fan speed.

The thermosat is powered by 2 AAA batteries. It's programmable in so far as you can set 4 different temperature periods per day. There is a jumper inside set to Gas Heat... that's where I left it. You can also set the time display 12/24hr (24hr), the number of furnace cycles per hour 1-6 (5), and the compressor safety delay for 5 minutes on/off (ON)...


----------



## Chuggs

Here's a look at the thermostat installed. Note the tiny little toggle swtich on the lower right half of the unit. That's the spdt switch that I added. It's snug there...it's stuck between the battery compartment, and two of the components mounted on the back of the circuit board...










And here's the inside view...you can actually see the switch that I added...and the terminal connections for the thermostat...










Interesting note: I used the same mounting holes and screws from the original thermostat. They lined up perfectly.


----------



## BigPopa

Chuggs said:


> Here's a look at the thermostat installed. Note the tiny little toggle swtich on the lower right half of the unit. That's the spdt switch that I added. It's snug there...it's stuck between the battery compartment, and two of the components mounted on the back of the circuit board...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the inside view...you can actually see the switch that I added...and the terminal connections for the thermostat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting note: I used the same mounting holes and screws from the original thermostat. They lined up perfectly.


That is a clean install. Looks like I'm headed to the 'Shack'.
-SS


----------



## hottubwilly

Been thinking about doing this for a while, finally got around to it today. Great post and directions!! Here's what I did with the switch - drilled a 3/16" hole just above the opening and fished the switch up through then secured it with the nut. Thanks for all the info!


----------



## Dub

I'd love to find one you could connect to a prepaid phone and call up to turn on. I've been telling the owner of our seasonal campground for years he should start offering concierge service. Call him while you're driving up and he goes into your camper, turns on the A/C (and fridge for some, we leave ours on), gets your fire going, turns on the water and rolls out the gray hose. I'd pay for it. Specifically though it'd be great if there was a thermostat I could adjust by sending a text message...it'd be great to have the camper warmed up in the winter or cooled off in the summer by the time we got there.


----------



## Jewellfamily

Dub said:


> I'd love to find one you could connect to a prepaid phone and call up to turn on. I've been telling the owner of our seasonal campground for years he should start offering concierge service. Call him while you're driving up and he goes into your camper, turns on the A/C (and fridge for some, we leave ours on), gets your fire going, turns on the water and rolls out the gray hose. I'd pay for it. Specifically though it'd be great if there was a thermostat I could adjust by sending a text message...it'd be great to have the camper warmed up in the winter or cooled off in the summer by the time we got there.


Actually they are starting to come out with some stuff like that from companies like ecobee and venstar. I'm not sure exactly how they work (if they tie into your homes wireless, or hook a phone to them?) but they have apps in iphone and android operating systems for your phone. Might require some researching, but there may be an application that would work for an RV....


----------



## Chuggs

Dub said:


> I'd love to find one you could connect to a prepaid phone and call up to turn on. I've been telling the owner of our seasonal campground for years he should start offering concierge service. Call him while you're driving up and he goes into your camper, turns on the A/C (and fridge for some, we leave ours on), gets your fire going, turns on the water and rolls out the gray hose. I'd pay for it. Specifically though it'd be great if there was a thermostat I could adjust by sending a text message...it'd be great to have the camper warmed up in the winter or cooled off in the summer by the time we got there.


I haven't tried this... but I like your idea!

I believe that you can do exactly what you're talking about...

You'll need three things to make it work...

1) Cottage Call Thermostat

2) Cobra Phonelynx

3) $10/ 100 minutes prepaid phone w/ bluetooth

Install the phonelynx in your RV...instead of using the 120vac wall adapter, you can get a plug and wire it to the 12vdc in your rv if you wish. The phonelynx then pairs with a bluetooth enabled cellphone. I had an old Sprint Katana that I had reflashed to work on the PagePlus network. They sell a $10/ 100 minute plan, which if you add to every 120 days...the minutes continue to rollover. So, for about $30/year...you should have enough cellphone usage to do what you're looking for. Plug it in the wall...pair it to the PhoneLynx. Finally, you run telephone line from the PhoneLynx to the Cottage Call Thermostat.

You'd have to take a chance...as it's hit or miss as to wether or not the phonelynx will acurately allow remote operation of the Cottage call...but it might be worth a try !!


----------



## BamaOutbackers

If I have a remote setup I can't install a wall mount can I?


----------



## Chuggs

BamaOutbackers said:


> If I have a remote setup I can't install a wall mount can I?


I would ask the manufacturer.

It may only take removing a rf module in your a/c and furnace...and running a wire to terminals on the existing control boards?? Or it may require swapping out both control boards --- I don't know??? Worst case would be...no modification possible...


----------



## sunnybrook29

Speaking of digital thermostats ! I bought one of those remote reading handheld digital thermo that I use to shoot my trailer wheel hubs several times a day when towing . Just watch for one that is way hotter than the others. Kinda cheap [ $ 17 @ Harbour Freight ] piece of mind !


----------



## CamperAndy

For those with a remote you can wire in a hard wired thermostat if you want. Just have to fish the wires up to the AC unit.


----------



## Ryan Fater

Have you looked at Duo Therm by Domestic Comfort Controls. It has low, high and auto for your fan. Camping world has them.

http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/duotherm-a-c-5-button-comfort-control-center-new-style-/21759


----------



## LaydBack

I done this mod this evening with a White-Rodgers thermostat identical to the one I have in my home. My wiring to the original thermostat had a blue wire coming from the AC unit. I found this to be a -12V wire, and landed it on the C terminal on my thermostat. It works the stat without batteries, off of the TT's 12V system. For some reason, I still can't upload pics, but here's link to my TT/TV pics/mods http://cid-85f7a300b.../browse.aspx/RV. I've named all of the pics to show what they are displaying, and some have comments to elaborate more.

  

   
http://public.sn2.livefilestore.com...sq2iFM1XbgHHCNFQ/Factory Stat Rear.jpg?psid=1


----------



## LaydBack

BUMPING THIS BECAUSE I FINALLY FIGURED OUT HOW TO ADD PICS!!!!!!! (editing some of my posts with the pics)



srwsr said:


> I done this mod this evening with a White-Rodgers thermostat identical to the one I have in my home. My wiring to the original thermostat had a blue wire coming from the AC unit. I found this to be a -12V wire, and landed it on the C terminal on my thermostat. It works the stat without batteries, off of the TT's 12V system. For some reason, I still can't upload pics, but here's link to my TT/TV pics/mods http://cid-85f7a300b.../browse.aspx/RV. I've named all of the pics to show what they are displaying, and some have comments to elaborate more.


----------



## maddog

I'm attempting to install the Honeywell RTH221 with a DuoTherm. Can anyone tell me the proper wiring cross reference to the new T-stat

Trailer wires:

Red = +7.5
Yellow = cool
White = furnace
Blue = high fan
Orange = fan
Green = ground

The thermostat is the same as Chuggs installed in earlier post but I believe his unit was a Mach AC unit


----------



## joeymac

Dub said:


> I'd love to find one you could connect to a prepaid phone and call up to turn on. I've been telling the owner of our seasonal campground for years he should start offering concierge service. Call him while you're driving up and he goes into your camper, turns on the A/C (and fridge for some, we leave ours on), gets your fire going, turns on the water and rolls out the gray hose. I'd pay for it. Specifically though it'd be great if there was a thermostat I could adjust by sending a text message...it'd be great to have the camper warmed up in the winter or cooled off in the summer by the time we got there.


Dub:
I ran across this thermostat while looking for a good digit one to replace the standard one that came with the OB. 
I think this is what you are looking for. A bit pricey, ($229) but might be worth it to have a cooled/heated camper waiting for you. 
I think that it works off of WIFI, so if your seasonal campground has WIFI then you're good to go. No re-occurring charges associated with a cell phone either.

Trane Residential Installation Kits


----------



## RDS

CamperAndy said:


> For those with a remote you can wire in a hard wired thermostat if you want. Just have to fish the wires up to the AC unit.


Although my remote units temp stays fairly steady I was thinking of doing this mod.
Do you have wiring diagrams for the remote Carrier units??


----------



## egregg57

This is another reason I like Outbackers.com! My wife and I have bumped the thermostat on our 325FRE one too many times. It is in the hall way entering the bedroom. You have to be concsious of its location or the temperature slide gets moved to Artic Cold or Death Valley hot!

I was a bit disappointed to see that thermostat in our 5vr, but it is the only thing I haven't liked! Our 31RQS had the Carrier AirV remote and we enjoyed that alot.

I have installed 2 digital thermostats at home and promised my DW that I would do the same to the 5vr. So this thread is excellent, and a good review prior to me changing ours out.

Nice job folks!

Eric


----------



## Lmbevard

I would love to put an auto setback thermostat in my 5er but that's low on the list right now. The manual for the Carrier unit has the wiring diagram and with my 5er I could easily run a wire to the wall of the little toilet room. I have already moved the remote control holder for the A/C unit on the wall to the steps going to the bedroom so that it's handier to get at and not just tossed anywhere it lands. Doesn't look bad there. My only problem with the remote is that you have to be close by the A/C unit for it to work and it really eats batteries. It would be nicer to have a good electronic thermostat.


----------



## joeymac

Well, I finally got around to doing this mod, over the weekend. I took a slightly different approach when putting the SPDT switch in for the Hi/Low speed selector. I opened up the theromstat, drilled a hole in the bottom of the plastic housing, and placed the swtich there. It is all self contained, and afer about 30 mins of ensuring all the wires were proper matched together, she worked like a charm. He is a pic of the finshed product. Can't wait to try it out and see what a difference it makes, particullarly at night.


----------



## iowaboy

My 2002 23FBS has a remote digital themostst that i can carry around the camper. It controls heat/AC/fanspeed.


----------



## Insomniak

iowaboy said:


> My 2002 23FBS has a remote digital themostst that i can carry around the camper. It controls heat/AC/fanspeed.


You have the old Carrier remote controlled unit which worked quite well. Keystone is now using the Coleman Mach and we're stuck with the crappy manual thermostat, or upgrading as others are beginning to do.


----------



## cdn campers

srwsr said:


> I done this mod this evening with a White-Rodgers thermostat identical to the one I have in my home. My wiring to the original thermostat had a blue wire coming from the AC unit. I found this to be a -12V wire, and landed it on the C terminal on my thermostat. It works the stat without batteries, off of the TT's 12V system. For some reason, I still can't upload pics, but here's link to my TT/TV pics/mods http://cid-85f7a300b.../browse.aspx/RV. I've named all of the pics to show what they are displaying, and some have comments to elaborate more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://public.sn2.livefilestore.com...sq2iFM1XbgHHCNFQ/Factory Stat Rear.jpg?psid=1


----------



## cdn campers

Greetings all, i purchased a 2012 210 rs, this summer, i have ordered a coleman mach digital thermostat, so that i can do the upgrade . from the manual slide thermostat,that came with the unit. my question is does the aircond have a heat pump on this model,i think not.but not sure. tks cdn camper


----------



## Insomniak

Wait a second - after all these mods and trips to Radio Shack, toggle switches, etc - there's a Coleman Mach digital thermostat? Who'da thunk it? Not like you can find any useful information on Coleman's web site.

Here it is - heat, cool, two speed fan operation: https://www.makariosrv.com/products/Coleman-Digital-Wall-Thermostat-8330%252d3362.html

Or here: http://www.rvplus.com/coleman-digital-h-c-thermostat-u-8330-3362.html


----------



## Gr8daggett

Chuggs said:


> Here's a look at the thermostat installed. Note the tiny little toggle swtich on the lower right half of the unit. That's the spdt switch that I added. It's snug there...it's stuck between the battery compartment, and two of the components mounted on the back of the circuit board...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the inside view...you can actually see the switch that I added...and the terminal connections for the thermostat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting note: I used the same mounting holes and screws from the original thermostat. They lined up perfectly.


Thanks for the detail Chuggs. I really like this mod. It's off to Home Depot & Radio Shack


----------



## cdn campers

cdn campers said:


> Greetings all, i purchased a 2012 210 rs, this summer, i have ordered a coleman mach digital thermostat, so that i can do the upgrade . from the manual slide thermostat,that came with the unit. my question is does the aircond have a heat pump on this model,i think not.but not sure. tks cdn camper


----------



## cdn campers

got the new digital themostat it works great. took about 15 min to instal, matched wire to wire now its not to hot or to cold. the new thermostat does not take batterys and i thought this was great as well


----------



## Snow

iowaboy said:


> My 2002 23FBS has a remote digital themostst that i can carry around the camper. It controls heat/AC/fanspeed.


Same as our 2005 21RS .. I love it.. big improvement over what our previous pup had .. Why is it that all these manufactures install the cheapest (not only in price but also quality) things they can get .. ?


----------



## KWK

We have an '09 21RS with the Dometic slide thermostat. I see it has 7.5V power input on the terminals. Will the Coleman Mach digital 8330-336 work as a replacement with its 12V specification?


----------



## Beachnut

I too did the Coleman Mach digital thermostat upgrade to our 2010 230RS and it created a bit of a problem... Either the digital one is more sensitive, or the fact that the temp sensor is on the units bottom, towards the floor, our heater will come on, and off much more as their is a heater vent in the floor very near to the thermostat. While camping, we tossed a paper plate over 1/2 the offending floor vent, and put a shoe on top of it to keep it in place when the heater came on. Since being back home, I bent the vent register fins from straight up, to angled away from the thermostat, and this did seem to help a bit. Worse comes to worse and that does not fix it, I will duct tape half the vent register off so as to keep warm air from blasting up to the bottom of that thermostat. It is weird the analog thermostat did not have this problem at all...

Anyone else have this problem?

Beachnut


----------



## Insomniak

Beachnut said:


> I too did the Coleman Mach digital thermostat upgrade to our 2010 230RS and it created a bit of a problem... Either the digital one is more sensitive, or the fact that the temp sensor is on the units bottom, towards the floor, our heater will come on, and off much more as their is a heater vent in the floor very near to the thermostat. While camping, we tossed a paper plate over 1/2 the offending floor vent, and put a shoe on top of it to keep it in place when the heater came on. Since being back home, I bent the vent register fins from straight up, to angled away from the thermostat, and this did seem to help a bit. Worse comes to worse and that does not fix it, I will duct tape half the vent register off so as to keep warm air from blasting up to the bottom of that thermostat. It is weird the analog thermostat did not have this problem at all...
> 
> Anyone else have this problem?
> 
> Beachnut


Go to Camping World and get their adjustable heater vents. Install the one closest to the thermostat so that you can point the air flow in the opposite direction. We had the same issue until I did this. Most of the time I actually close that particular vent all the way to get more air into the rear bedroom and the bunk room. Worked like a charm and enough air comes out of the closed vent to warm the living area. The CW web site is acting up right now, so I can't see the photo, but I think this is the one: http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/floor-register-with-damper-tan/49725


----------



## Insomniak

Oops, picked the wrong vent. Here's the correct one, and it's cheaper to boot.

http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/product/floor-registers/6224


----------



## joeymac

The web link embedded in this thread is old and outdated so I found the new one in case someone else wants to do this mod.

Hunter Digital Thermostat Conversion


----------



## W5CI

I Just replaced the thermostat in my 268RL with this Digital thermostat, excact replacement wire for wire took about 10 minutes

http://www.rvplus.com/coleman-digital-h-c-thermostat-u-8330-3362.html


----------



## TennesseeOutback1

Bringing one from the dead!!!

I believe my thermostat is bad in our 301BQ.

When on it will click a few times within a second like it's trying to cut off/on. Some times the furnace will cut off and within a second come back on. A few times while the furnace is running the thermostat will go through a few clicks without anything happening.

We have set the temp at 65 and the temp inside the camper will be above 65 degrees for sure but the furnace won't cut off for a couple minutes.

I have read through this thread on replacing the thermostat.

I was wondering if I could go to Lowes/Homedepot and purchase a nicer digital stat or do I actually need to get one from a RV parts store? I don't want to get into adding a switch for the fan.

The simpler the better!


----------



## CaptFX4

TennesseeOutback1 said:


> Bringing one from the dead!!!
> 
> I believe my thermostat is bad in our 301BQ.
> 
> When on it will click a few times within a second like it's trying to cut off/on. Some times the furnace will cut off and within a second come back on. A few times while the furnace is running the thermostat will go through a few clicks without anything happening.
> 
> We have set the temp at 65 and the temp inside the camper will be above 65 degrees for sure but the furnace won't cut off for a couple minutes.
> 
> I have read through this thread on replacing the thermostat.
> 
> I was wondering if I could go to Lowes/Homedepot and purchase a nicer digital stat or do I actually need to get one from a RV parts store? I don't want to get into adding a switch for the fan.
> 
> The simpler the better!


There is another thread on digital thermostats on another section here. Don't know if link will work but look under problems,solutions aftermarket section and you'll see it. Lots of peeps are using a hunter 42995 model. About $20 at Wally World.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=31544&st=0


----------



## dhdb

This is the thermostat I used to replace our older one.

http://www.adventurerv.net/coleman-air-conditioner-thermostat-p-29059.html?utm_campaign=partsfeed_ppc&utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=Froogle&gclid=CMjJkOrS1L0CFchQ7AodZkMA5w

The standard thermostat had too much of a temperature swing. It would get too warm inside and then drop too low before it kicked on. The digital thermostat is much better IMHO. All the connectors are the same. Just take a picture of the back of the old unit and use the picture to hook up the new unit. Very easy mod....


----------



## wv outbacker

W5CI said:


> I Just replaced the thermostat in my 268RL with this Digital thermostat, excact replacement wire for wire took about 10 minutes
> 
> http://www.rvplus.com/coleman-digital-h-c-thermostat-u-8330-3362.html


I was installing the same thermostat in mine. I have a question, I have a black and red wire coming from the trailer wiring and I have a grey white coming from the thermostat, all the other wires matched up, yellow, red, blue, white and green.
What do I do with the ones that don't match?


----------



## wv outbacker

dhdb said:


> This is the thermostat I used to replace our older one.
> 
> http://www.adventurerv.net/coleman-air-conditioner-thermostat-p-29059.html?utm_campaign=partsfeed_ppc&utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=Froogle&gclid=CMjJkOrS1L0CFchQ7AodZkMA5w
> 
> The standard thermostat had too much of a temperature swing. It would get too warm inside and then drop too low before it kicked on. The digital thermostat is much better IMHO. All the connectors are the same. Just take a picture of the back of the old unit and use the picture to hook up the new unit. Very easy mod....


This is the same thermostat I am using but my wire don't all match up. I have a black/red coming from the trailer wiring and a grey wire coming from the thermostat. All other wires matched up. Red, yellow, green, blue and white. Any help would be great. I noticed on the wiring coming out of the trailer the red and the red/black are together and then split into two separate wires.


----------

